# Is it worth it



## MERIDITH81 (Oct 20, 2011)

Any advise would be greatly apprciated. My husband is bisexual and 19, I am 30. We first met each through a mutual friend when he was 14. We soon lost contact with each other. A year ago I contacted him to see how he was doing, he replied, came down for a visit, and never left. We quickly fell in love and in Feb. we were married. Two weeks later he left. We stayed in contact for the following three weeks...him stating he still loved me but couldn't hurt me anymore, saying that he was bad for me. After three weeks I went to stay with him and his family, and we have continued living with each other since then. We are still extremly close and to many people we seem perfect for each other, and we have had a very active and passionete sex life. However, we are not in a "relationship".
A few days ago he decided to go back to his hometown and family. He said that he still loved me, and that he could even see us togther in the future, saying that there was no one else he would rather be married to. Although right now he was not ready for a relationship and at this point he wasn't ready to give up what I couldn't provide him sexually.
I realise that his age and sexuality do have a lot to do with our seperation, but I also wonder if this sounds like a savable marriage. Do seperations like this rally work?


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

At 19 he is very much not ready emotionally to be married. You are old enough to look back on your 20s and all the changes and growth that comes through that. He's just not there and won't be for years.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gonefishin (Oct 7, 2011)

You have two problems

One, your trying to have a relationship with a teenager. Yes a teenager. Your 30 years old, your at a different phase of your life. Find someone you may have something in common with.

Two, this 19 year old is lost. He must find himself. He does not know want he wants. You claim he is bi sexual. Let him go.


----------

